# 1/2 ton Crew Cab without snow plow option " not avaible"



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

I just wondered I have a 1/2 ton crew NEW style GMC, its has all the the options
the snow plow prep has except the wires in the roof for a light.
I have the heavy duty tow package 3.73 posi and Z71 option which has the larger shocks and T bars.it comes with trans cooler too and large Air cleaner.
Is my warrenty now void? I put a homeowners plow on it Hiniker 700.
Its not a commercial plow and Im not using it as one.

I suspect the alternator is bigger on the plow prep, mine is a 145amp which sounds plenty good.


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

topdj;416917 said:


> I just wondered I have a 1/2 ton crew NEW style GMC, its has all the the options
> the snow plow prep has except the wires in the roof for a light.
> I have the heavy duty tow package 3.73 posi and Z71 option which has the larger shocks and T bars.it comes with trans cooler too and large Air cleaner.
> Is my warrenty now void? I put a homeowners plow on it Hiniker 700.
> ...


GMC would have to prove (or at least make the case) that your use of the plow caused the problem that you experienced under warranty.

Examples of things that might "break" that you could have a problem with them warranting include:
front suspension
drivetrain components, esp. 4WD
potentially some electrical components

Problems not tied to use of the plow, they must continue to warranty.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

well its only a 450lb plow and I dont intend on smashing into huge piles of snow.
I have like 3 family driveways to do, I would guess we have about 10 plowable storms a year. I put in a seperate battery in the aux tray and im charging via a fused link.
I looked at the wiring diagram the only thing the harness adapters do is use a pair of relays to swap headlights between plow and truck. other than the weight the plow is a seperate system from the truck. I wouldnt want think the dealer would give me any hassle
me and my brother bought new trucks there this year


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

it all sounds hunky dory til ur in there fightin wit some jabrone about the fine print of your warranty. onlywesport the tuff will come out on topp


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

vtzdriver;417437 said:


> Problems not tied to use of the plow, they must continue to warranty.


Unless they specifically stated "installation of a plow voids warranty" on the window sticker, they can prove that you intentionally exceeded the stated limits of the vehicle, if you have added options that violate the Fvmssa, or they can prove you used or modified the truck in some way prohibited by law or contract (i.e. racing, war, criminal activity, etc.)

Or the dealer just plain dosen't want to. You can drag in arbitrators, lawyers, whatever and you could win but man the hassles.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You all ready modified the suspension.

So a part of your warranty is already void.

They could void it or they could look the other way and fix it.

It is likely that the dealer will look the other way and fix it as they want to retain you as a customer even tho they may be well with in their rights to void your warranty for the component in question.


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

They know about the strut block 1.5", they did the alingment, they told me the only thing that affected is the new strut block bolts are not covered and if they fail and any damage that will also not be covered, plus I can no longer complain if my front tires cup or do anything funky, I had the aligment anyways because the blocks caused a slight toe in condtion. As far as the dealer said to me NO commercial plowing or anyplow that exceeds the weight rating for the vehical, any improper installation that causes damage to the electrical system is also not covered. I did put in a seperate battery with a fused connection to the truck. I would imaging if I have any headlight problems Im aslo not covered, due to the fact I have adapters inline with the sockets.

of gm site... Snow Plow Prep Package, includes 15-amp power for backup and roof emergency light, (KW1) 160-amp alternator, high-flow front bumper, forward lamp wiring harness, (TRW) Provision for cab roof mounted lamp/beacon, instrument panel jumper wiring harness for electric trailer brake controller, (K47) high-capacity air cleaner, (KNP) auxiliary external transmission oil cooler and (NZZ) Skid Plate Package (VYU)


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

You mentioned torsion bars. I thought the "all new" 1500 was Coil-Over? the model ID; the second number, is it a "0" or a "5"


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

correct I have coil over.

also have the these which some items are overlapped in the product line

Suspension Package, , Handling/Trailering, heavy-duty, includes 46 mm piston monotube shocks and 34mm front stabilizer bar.

Rear axle, , 3.73 ratio (GT4

SLE/SLT Trailering Package, includes (K47) high-capacity air cleaner, (KNP) auxiliary external transmission oil cooler, (G80) heavy-duty automatic locking rear differential and (Z82) heavy-duty trailering equipment (PCY)

Z71 Off-Road Package, includes (Z71) Off-Road Suspension Package, (G80) heavy-duty automatic locking rear differential, (NZZ) Skid Plate Package and (K47) high-capacity air cleaner (PDL) 

Im not all that worried about the drive train, you just have to come to a complete stop before ****ing into reverse or visa versa. especially with a plow and ballast on


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

http://www.americascarshow.com/tc/?article=The_Magnuson-Moss_Warranty_Act_of_1975
interesting


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

If you are paid to plow the " 3 family driveways" then you are commercial!


----------



## topdj (Oct 6, 2007)

family is NON commercial!" can't take a chance on someone looking for easy $$$


----------



## blueline38 (Dec 22, 2007)

i just purchased a used 07 NBS crew 1500 and asked two different dealerships about putting a plow on the truck. I have a western suburbanite I took off my old truck. I was told that chevy does not offer the plow prep package in this truck so that if something like the transmission goes GM could audit the claim and possible deny it based on the fact that there is a plow on it. My dealer specifically told me not to worry about it because of the size of my plowl and also said, "we will uninstall the plow if we have to"!! My plow only weights like 250lbs. with the crew there is already alot of weight on the front axle however people have been plowing with 1500 for years!!


----------

